# Gas Fireplace repairman nightmares



## btoven (Jan 26, 2015)

Montigo Gas Fireplace Model E34 DV TV approx. 15 years old.

It all started when the burner would turn on intermittently from the wall switch, but then go out mysteriously after a few hours. It would not turn back on and the time. It would go on again the next day but again go out after 45 minutes.

The repairman arrived the next day and did a complete 26pt inspection and maintenance. He left without explaining why the burner was going out even though the pilot was working normally. He charged 140 for the visit.

Problem persisted whereby the repairman returned and installed a new wall switch suggesting that might be the issue, again still not explaining or suggesting other possibilities for why the burner is stopping. I suggested that it might be the gas valve. He said lets try the switch and see if this works. It seemed to. The unit turned on and operated normally for a few more days, and then it started going out again.

The repairman returned a third time and installed a thermopile only and did no other work, except to write on the invoice ( after charging me 230 dollars ) that if the Thermopile doesn't work then it's the gas valve. It worked over the Holidays, but now the burner is going out again and he wants to come back and install a new gas valve and thermocouple and charge me 450 more dollars.

I feel he hasn't been honest with me from the beginning and is taking a cookie cutter approach in order to fleece me of everything. Is he? Or am I overreacting?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't think you are overreacting.
If he did his "26 point inspection" correctly, he would have found the reason for your outage the first time.
He should have informed you of the problem, solution & associated costs of that solution at that time.
Instead he just started replacing components willy-nilly.
I think I would talk to his boss & make your displeasure with his service tech known.


----------

